# Kimber QC



## arloc1959 (Apr 19, 2011)

Actually it is kinda sad Kimber has these problems at all. I love them and own a few. But for what we pay, we should have fewer if any problems, and the warranty really sucks. Maybe they need to fire those who have allowed allowed this to go on at Kimber. And it's getting worse! LOL.. I own 11 handguns. As for reliability none of my Kimbers make top of my list I shoot and own. You want a gun right out of the box that will save your life with round one and all subsequent rounds there after, buy a Glock. Love my G36 Slim-Line .45 (carry the most). More reliable than any of my Kimbers will ever be. But I still love my Pro-Carry, and my Eclipse Ultra carry which I do carrynow and then. :smt084


----------



## macmovieman (Apr 14, 2011)

I just sold my Sig P220 and I was looking for a gun to replace it. I needed to read your post. I have been going back and forth between wanting a XDm/Glock 21 and a Kimber. I think I will save my money and go with the Glock.


----------



## arloc1959 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Can't go wrong*

Been carrying glocks for years. Out of the box you can trust your life with them. Although I have heard of others having trouble with the G36. My G36 has just over 1700 rounds through it. Not a hiccup. Awsome gun. But I would look at the new G23 (GEN 4). I know it's a .40 cal. Just under 32 oz's loaded. 13+1!!! Baby! Glocks are faster in the 1/4 mile so to speak. No safties to thumb around with. Crucial when mili-seconds count. But! Nothing else gives me a hard-on like my Ultra CDP II. My Eclipse is a beaut! My G36 spend most of it's time on my hip. You decide. LOL..


----------



## Spokes (Jun 1, 2008)

I think Kimber gets a bad rap on QC. You sell as many guns as they do in a year and something will slip by. I had a twenty five hundred dollar semi custom that had to go back three times.


----------

